# 2D or 3D animated films?



## John Carter of Mars (Feb 16, 2011)

I prefer 2d to be honest, when 3D first came out and began unfolding into a whole new industry and people began indulging in it's creative style and nature of grabbing the audiences attention with realism I was amused. It wasn't bad (but I was a little more or less engaged, perhaps they were using it to persuade the viewers eyes). Nowadays almost every other 2D studio is generating and producing films in 3D. And it's all thanks to how much people are enjoying and responding to these 3D Films. 
        I personally believe 2D has been used as a scapegoat for the crappy animated films of today. Looking into an interview with the creative officer of Disney and Pixar, it was simply interpreted that 2D films these days have lost the true essence of story telling, and continue producing films that lack the substance they had in the previous days with Disney and what not. 

What's your take?

I get this impression Hollywood tries to impress upon themselves and so easily convinced that 3D has a better way of grabbing the audiences attention - but really it's all about how well the dynamic in the flow of the story, and how well it persuades and engages the audience. How about you??


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 16, 2011)

What I really look out in an animated film is the art style. I dont really care about the technique they use, 2D, 3D, stop-motion or whatever.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2011)

^what he said.


----------



## Kayteechan (Feb 16, 2011)

2D, I'm not a huge fan of the whole 3D gimmick, it usually shows up during recessions anyway.


----------



## Evolet (Feb 16, 2011)

I like both when they are done right(and with a good damn budget.) They can both, especially 3D, look like shit if done cheaply. That's why I prefer 2D television shows over 3D. Budget, budget, budget...

Movies, either way if they are creative and have a good story.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't think 3D technology is all that great yet. Most 3D movies just look 2D, but a bit more magnified. I still don't feel like im engulfed in the picture. I remember watching the Resident Evil 3D movie, and I was thinking to myself why the heck is this in 3D? Everything is just a bit closer to me, that's the only difference.

Not to mention 3D movies are more expensive, and sometimes I can get a mild head ache from watching them.


----------



## Evolet (Feb 16, 2011)

^ He means ANIMATION.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't care for 3D "animation" whatsoever. Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 16, 2011)

Evolet said:


> ^ He means ANIMATION.



What difference would it make? A 2D animated movie is just as flat as a 2D live action movie. Is he talking about movies that are just computer generated or actual movies that require 3D glasses ~_~?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 16, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Is he talking about movies that are just computer generated



This.

Also the 3D term is laughable cause, you know, our brain gives us the perception of depth even in "2D" films. 

The correct term for "3D" films should be stereoscopic film.


----------



## Evolet (Feb 16, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> What difference would it make? A 2D animated movie is just as flat as a 2D live action movie. Is he talking about movies that are just computer generated or actual movies that require 3D glasses ~_~?



I think he means *CGI *animated films verses Traditional.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 16, 2011)

2D, but there are some good CGI movies too like all of Pixar (besides Cars and Nemo) and the first Shrek.

But sadly after Shrek came out, traditional animated films, being released theatrically, were pretty much over. And really, I hate to say it but I think Shrek is what caused all of this shit to spiral out of control. From then on practically every movie tried to be it and get a celebrity cast with some fairy tale characters. Sure there are some exceptions, but until the last few years practically every fucking CG movie has tried to be what the first Shrek was.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 17, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> What I really look out in an animated film is the art style. I dont really care about the technique they use, 2D, 3D, stop-motion or whatever.



I pretty much agree with this, in addition to how good the story and the characters are, which I think are much more important than the style they use.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 17, 2011)

2D. Never really been a big fan of 3D.


----------



## Roy (Feb 17, 2011)

2D. It's cheaper and the way it was meant to be seen.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't mind both but I just wish studios would stop with the talking animals cg movies. Its getting incredibly stale and boring.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Feb 17, 2011)

okay I meant 3d animated films like Pixar - and in response  Ichange my answer, as long as the story is good, and the characters are engaging. I prefer both now 2-d and 3-d animated films... I cried in toy story 3


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2011)

I prefer hand drawn animation.

CGI works with some movies, like Shrek, but most are better hand drawn.


----------



## ElementX (Feb 18, 2011)

It depends. I don't like the fact that Disney has stopped making it's traditional 2D films. But 3D can be done really well, especially if it's done by Pixar. So it really depends.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Mar 16, 2011)

I like 2d movies better than 3d movies has more of that crispy traditional feeling to it.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 16, 2011)

2d I didn't spend $1400 on lasiks surgery to fucking wear glasses again.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2011)

You chose to dish $1400 for surgery rather than getting contacts?

...

I'd make the same choice.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 16, 2011)

2D, not a big fan of 3d yet


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You chose to dish $1400 for surgery rather than getting contacts?
> 
> ...
> 
> I'd make the same choice.



I had to get special contacts and special disinfectants because my eyes were too sensitive.  I figured I made my money back in 4 years.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 16, 2011)

All because of Avatar people are getting into this 3D bull shit. 

I don't like 3D movies, because nowadays there is not much story in films like that most of the time. Plus, I have to see the movie with my glasses, I can't put a 3D pair on top of them, it just feels uncomfortable. Also, the tickets are high as hell for 3D.


----------



## Mako (Mar 16, 2011)

They're all the same IMO. Just saying for 3D, remove the glasses and it still works. viewable


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2011)

But it's blurry and distorted.

Do not want.


----------



## Huntress (Mar 16, 2011)

2D.
I think 3Ds future is in games, not movies.
I also feel that films rely too much on novelty factor and special effects as the selling point, rather than trying to have a halfway decent plot/characters.
A couple of 3D movies have been okay but most, the 3D did not enhance or add anything to the movie, or infact, detracted from the movie.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm sure 3D is better but I'm not rich enough to get one right now so I gotta say 2D just b/c.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's my View on 3D Films if the film is being filmed in 3D from start to finish that is one thing but what pisses me off is when they Force 2D films into 3D format trying to pass it off as something it isn't.

So My verdict is 
2D Film Yes
3D Film 50/50


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 17, 2011)

Both are an art form.

Just a matter of preference, really.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 17, 2011)

I prefer both.

Movies on 2d still have the edge but as the tech for 3d gets better it will improve.

For games 3d is quite awesome. Although it has to be done for 3d in the first place. It's still hit and miss depending on the game.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Mar 17, 2011)

3D is so-so, I remember seeing Captain EO, it was okay.  3D seemed like it was cool
in the 1950's with Bwana Devil and the ones that came after it.  I'd rather have my 
movies in 2D anyway.


----------



## DracoStorm (Mar 17, 2011)

3D needs to die in a fire.  An awful gimmick that takes away from the actual visuals of the movie because you look at it through crappy, foggy glasses just to see stuff pop out


----------



## Talon. (Mar 18, 2011)

I think a better thread Title wouldve been "Hand-Drawn Vs CGI" but whatevs...

Honestly, I gotta say Im partial to both, because it can work pretty well, depending on what the story calls for.

Take Halo Legends for example.
Some of the shorts were CG, others were more traditional. The CG shorts tended to be more action oriented. The traditional shorts were more about telling a story. Im sure "The Package" or "The Duel" wouldve still been awesome if traditional, but they seem to work so much better in CG.


----------



## Jena (Mar 19, 2011)

If we're talking about traditional animation vs. CG or 2D vs. 3D, 2D for both of them.

2D vs CG: I much prefer the look of 2D films. However, there are exceptions. I like all the Pixar films and Tangled was good, likewise there have been 2D films that I didn't think were that great (Princess and the Frog was one of them-the animation looked way too clean and "processed" for my tastes).

Although I have a bias for 2D stuff, it ultimately comes down to each movie.

EDIT: I should mention that I'm aware most "traditionally animated" films use computer technology, but its a pretty obvious look when films are just punched out entirely using computers. And obviously CG films utilize computers.


----------



## DracoStorm (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh, it's not 3D as in the 3D gimmick?

Well, still, 2D.  The only CGI I find myself liking is the celshaded CGI style like Appleseed or Iron Man Armored Adventures (Though I still prefer traditional animation).  I hate the 'plastic' looking CG that American movies use, though; it looks too fake and ugly most of the time.


----------

